# New Male INFJ here!



## calg5000 (Jan 26, 2009)

Good Night Folks: Just thought I would pop in and meet new friends who are alot like me....except ummm based on my research there are not many men like me...Nevertheless, please drop me a line!\


Cheers!


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

Oooh, fresh meat! The rare ones are in high demand around these parts. Just don't let Lykos blow your house down.


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

snail said:


> Oooh, fresh meat! The rare ones are in high demand around these parts. Just don't let Lykos blow your house down.


Why wait for Lykos when I'm right here?


----------



## gOpheR (Jan 19, 2009)

calg5000 said:


> Good Night Folks: Just thought I would pop in and meet new friends who are alot like me....except ummm based on my research there are not many men like me...Nevertheless, please drop me a line!\
> 
> 
> Cheers!


There's noone quite like you... 
but I like you. You're my new friend, can I call you spyke?


----------



## Dr. Metallic (Nov 15, 2008)

Salutations, and well wishes *spit, spit* (to ward off the evil eye)
:laughing:


----------



## calg5000 (Jan 26, 2009)

I feel u all have me at a disadvantage...as I am not sure if an INFJ is like winning a lottery or a curse ummmm or both! A true pleasure to meet all of you.


----------



## gOpheR (Jan 19, 2009)

calg5000 said:


> I feel u all have me at a disadvantage...as I am not sure if an INFJ is like winning a lottery or a curse ummmm or both! A true pleasure to meet all of you.


It is what it is, or what you make it.


----------



## Mila (Jan 22, 2009)

welcome . Hope you enjoy your stay here. :happy:


----------



## efromm (Jan 23, 2009)

Welcome!! Our numbers are growing! I wonder how many of us there are now?


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

*Hello, and Welcome!*


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

Greetings Calg! Welcome to personality cafe! Thank you very much for joining our humble little forum!:happy:


----------



## Surreal Breakfast (Oct 24, 2008)

Welcome to the mad coffee party


----------



## Ćerulean (Nov 18, 2008)

Surreal Breakfast said:


> Welcome to the mad coffee party


Darnit! I wanted to say it!

O hai newcomer. There's a whole flock of us.


----------

